

Obama unveils gun control proposals - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21049942

======
onedognight
In looking at the list of the 23 executive orders[1]: "It does not appear that
any of the executive orders would have any impact on the guns people currently
own-or would like to purchase- and that all proposals regarding limiting the
availability of assault weapons or large ammunition clips will be proposed for
Congressional action."

[1] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickungar/2013/01/16/here-are-
th...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickungar/2013/01/16/here-are-
the-23-executive-orders-on-gun-safety-signed-today-by-the-president/)

